# OT but train related



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.greatchocolatetrainfest.com/

I just heard about this show/festival myself. The history on it is great!

Chas


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't be able to attend the celebration, but I will certainly have a candy bar on each of the dates of the event in rememberance of the flying Diesel.


----------

